# when people don't pick up and pay for their comissions.



## CAThulu (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been waiting 6 weeks for a person to pick up her painting.  I know real life gets in the way and that things can get crazy, but today is the second day that she said she would come by, and nothing.  I have to give up a day to stay home and wait for her to tell me when she's stopping by to pick up the painting, and now this is day 2 and it is almost 6 pm.  

I have no idea what to do, or what my options are here.  How do I approach her in getting her to make a commitment?   Should I give her a deadline to pick up her painting?


----------



## BRN (Aug 21, 2011)

Some furries can be really irresponsible. It's best to give her a deadline of some kind, else she may just keep blowing you off until it's appropriate just for her.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 21, 2011)

she hasn't paid you either? did you send them a picture of it?


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 21, 2011)

Zydala said:


> she hasn't paid you either? did you send them a picture of it?


  No.  and I've sent her a picture.   She still wants it.



SIX said:


> Some furries can be really irresponsible. It's best to give her a deadline of some kind, else she may just keep blowing you off until it's appropriate just for her.


  It's not a furry :/  It's a housewife that wanted a painting for her son's room; she wanted an elephant set in africa, but one that looked like the blue one from curious george 2.  A lot of work and research went into this one; I researched backgrounds for tanzania and Kilimajaro, pulled together a scene, and rendered it similar to what was seen in The Lion King so the elephant would fit in the setting.  

Frankly, if she doesn't get it by the end of the week I'm going to auction it off through my FA page as fan art.  It's one of my best pieces, and someone out there'll appreciate it.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 21, 2011)

If she hasn't paid for it, tell her you're gonna resell it to someone else.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 21, 2011)

You shouldn't work on commissions someone didn't pay for. It doesn't give them incentive to come back. Next time charge partial up front, so it's not a total loss the next time someone is lazy.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 21, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> You shouldn't work on commissions someone didn't pay for. It doesn't give them incentive to come back. Next time charge partial up front, so it's not a total loss the next time someone is lazy.



Yeah, at least do this. I mean you walk into any store and you don't usually get what you want first and pay later. especially in a restaurant where something's being made 'to order'. I'd say reselling might be a good idea but let them know first that it's done and give them a bit more time I think. Maybe if they're willing to pay for shipping it might get to them easier? (even if they're just a drive away)


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 21, 2011)

Zydala said:


> I mean you walk into any store and you don't usually get what you want first and pay later. especially in a restaurant where something's being made 'to order'.


I don't know what restaurants you're talking about, but the only places I've ever seen that make you pay before you eat are:

1) Fast food restaurants
2) Buffets


----------



## Zydala (Aug 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know what restaurants you're talking about, but the only places I've ever seen that make you pay before you eat are:
> 
> 1) Fast food restaurants
> 2) Buffets



ehh maybe it's just being in a college town :V I have a sushi sit-down place and a few chinese restaurants that work like that around here but it's sort of set up like fast food so... yeah you're right lol


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 21, 2011)

Ask her for her address. Put it in a garbage bag, tape it shut and leave it somewhere in the shade on her porch
A little while ago I was trying to buy a scanner and printer off some guy and he kept coming and missing me [whether I was out or in the yard, whatever] so he ended up coming and leaving it on the porch for me for free. I felt terrible but he said he didn't mind.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your advice    Turns out she forgot that she had to pick it up today.  It was pretty much a crazy day for her and she has a toddler, so yeah, I understand.  But she came at 9:30 tonight and got it and is happy with the piece and I got paid, so the waiting is all over with.  



Arshes Nei said:


> You shouldn't work on commissions someone didn't pay for. It doesn't give them incentive to come back. Next time charge partial up front, so it's not a total loss the next time someone is lazy.



I'm going to start doing that.  I'm afraid of chasing customers away but if I set a reasonable rate then that means we're both making a commitment to the work.  My grandfather was a painter and all his life he got ripped off for his paintings, and I don't want to do the same thing, you know?  

Well, on to the next project!


----------



## Aaros (Aug 22, 2011)

I've actually always asked for %100 up-front payments on my commissions, never had a problem with that system.


----------



## Aaros (Aug 22, 2011)

I've actually always asked for %100 up-front payments on my commissions, never had a problem with that system. I'd add to those who say you should consider charging at least something up-front no matter what.


----------

